# Military Letters



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

HI, can anyone please tell me what G.S.T.P. stands for, it is on the back of a pocket watch and has a 6 digit No underneath and XX, I am not up on military watches so I guess someone will know.

Thanks in advance, John


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

plumsteadblue said:


> HI, can anyone please tell me what G.S.T.P. stands for, it is on the back of a pocket watch and has a 6 digit No underneath and XX, I am not up on military watches so I guess someone will know.
> 
> Thanks in advance,Â John
> 
> ...


John I have seen two explanations

"General Service Time Piece" or "General Service Trade Pattern"

I have no idea which is correct!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

The former is correct

GSTP


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Actually both are correct. :

http://www.knirim.homepage.t-online.de/taylor.htm


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks guy's I knew I could rely on an answer from you knowlegable people.

cheers, John


----------

